# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Building plans

## dingdong

A draftperson wanted to charge me 5k for a set of plans for my house I want to build on my block. 
What happened to them being 1500? 
Also do kit homes come with all the council plans necissary with plumbing etc?

----------


## sol381

good lord... shop around mate..got my reno plans done by an architect for just over 2 grand..a set of house plans can be done by  anyone  these days with cad..new house is much simpler than a renovation to draw up..

----------


## dingdong

The council want internal plumbing and waste and Certificate of Responsible designer 35a and b forms......does cad do that?

----------


## sol381

no idea..ive never heard of the certificate of responsiblilty.,another stupid form required by the idiots.. still best to get a drafty not an architect, but shop around..

----------


## Godzilla73

> A draftperson wanted to charge me 5k for a set of plans for my house I want to build on my block. 
> What happened to them being 1500? 
> Also do kit homes come with all the council plans necissary with plumbing etc?

  That price is right if they're holding your hand all the way to getting a permit. There's a hell of a lot more to it than just blasting out a drawing in cad. There's several steps to take before even bothering to draw something up.  
Wait till you get the price for engineering and building permits. 😳

----------


## pharmaboy2

> That price is right if they're holding your hand all the way to getting a permit. There's a hell of a lot more to it than just blasting out a drawing in cad. There's several steps to take before even bothering to draw something up.  
> Wait till you get the price for engineering and building permits. 

   :Wink: .  
I was thinking my Reno would cost me 10k in drawings, fees etc.  think it came to $40k, and I got my architect cheap.  That's why the project homes don't want to change their plans, it's not whether the plans change by a meter, it's when it changes too much it needs new engineering, a new basix report, a new certifier quote, different from std quantities etc - so a $5k change costs $20k

----------


## OBBob

I do all my own in CAD. As others have said there's a bit to it and a lot of standards to consider. $1500 doesn't buy much of anything these days... I'd probably be more concerned about finding someone you can work well with to get you what you're after.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I do all my own in CAD.

  
All your ongoing OB Bob drawings?

----------


## OBBob

> All your ongoing OB Bob drawings?

  Not sure if serious? Yes, first thing I do with a house is draw the entire thing (and block) in CAD. It's then easy to fiddle concept designs on the screen for extensions, kitchen / bathroom layouts, etc. Then I do all the high-level and detailed drawings, shadow plans, overlooking, etc. for the permit. If it requires engineering approval, the drawings go to an engineer to review and sign off.

----------


## toooldforthis

> A draftperson wanted to charge me 5k for a set of plans for my house I want to build on my block. 
> What happened to them being 1500? 
> Also do kit homes come with all the council plans necissary with plumbing etc?

  depends, is that full detail or just concept plans? 
I can see how it could easily be $5k
for instance you might need: BAL assessment  Bushfire Management Statement  SURVEY - geo, feature ...  
before he even starts. 
on the other hand I had a guy(architect) quote me $10k to draw up the existing house (before a reno/extension) and another guy(draftperson) quote me $800 for the same task.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Not sure if serious?

  
Oops, dunno what happened to the rest of my post.  :Unsure:  
It said something like ....."or do you do plans/drawing for work?"

----------


## OBBob

> Oops, dunno what happened to the rest of my post.  
> It said something like ....."or do you do plans/drawing for work?"

  Picked up some low level AutoCad through engineering, the only thing I use it for now is houses. CAD is one of those things that you need to use constantly to be efficient on.

----------


## travelislife

For my current project I did the town planning myself (i.e. wrote the Rescode response) and had a friend draft up the basic plan, elevations and overshadowing diagrams. Planning permit has been issued with no problems. 
I am currently using a small mob in Melbourne to do up the construction drawings and documentation to building permit at the following costs: 
Working Drawings: $1980
Energy Rating/6 star: $275
Property Information searches: $240
Engineering (sub consultant): $1100 
So looking at a tad over $3.5k to have all documentation ready for building permit. 
Building surveyor quote is about $1500.

----------


## OBBob

It adds up... couldn't believe how many thousands of racked up before I even broke ground! Less than 10sqm addition and doing it myself.  :eek:

----------

